# (V2) What do you think of...



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

I revive a very, very old Forum Game. Here are the original rules.


			
				Arylett Dawnsborough said:
			
		

> It's real basic. Poster A says "What do you think of (insert random subject here) and Poster B says their opinion and then posts a new subject for the next poster to state their opinion about.


EXAMPLE:
P1: Annoying Orange?
P2: I hate it, it's so damn _annoying_.

So, let's begin.

What do you think of koalas?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

I think they are very cute, and we need a koala pokemon.

What do you think of the wonderful scyther?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 26, 2011)

I think that it's cool.
what do you think of leaves?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

I think they ae crunchy.


What do you think of oshawott?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

It is weirdly cute.

What do you think of the Great Ball?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

It's not that great.


What do you think of Mewtwo?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

It kills almost everything.

What do you think of the Roar of Time forum style?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

Hurts my eyeholes.



What do you think of shioulu?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

It evolves into Luxcario. It is small and awesome.

What do you think of my new avatar?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

Doesn't suit you.


What do you think of pokemorphs?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

They are good (fanfics?)

What do you think of herpes?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

Luxcario said:


> They are good (fanfics?)
> What do you think of herpes?


WTF?
Do you even know what that is??


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 26, 2011)

It's catchy.

What do you think of doctors?


----------



## mewtini (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't care about trivial things, man.

What do you think of PARTYYYYY!!! ?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

Eh...Awesome but deadly. (Derp)

What do you think of Issac Newton's theory on gravitational stuffs?


----------



## mewtini (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it is law.

What do ya think of roleplayin'?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

Some awesome stuff, man. I love it. A lot. 

Whatcha think about that Grammar?!


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 26, 2011)

I dunno.

What do you think of Algebra?
(I think it's fun)


----------



## Ever (Oct 26, 2011)

It's okay, but pretty confusing.

What do you think of feet?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Very useful. :D

Whatcha think of Batmaaaaaaaaaaaan?!


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Mysterious~

What do you think of lightsabers?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Deadly. o.o

Whatcha think of Obi Won?!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

I think he is sexy Handsome.


What do you think of Johto?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

I think that Kanto beats its butt. 

What about those Saints, huh? Like, the churchie ones?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:


> I think that Kanto beats its butt.


This is wrong.

Eh, they're okay.

What do you think about me?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

A nice little person who loves DBZ, like me. And loves Piccolo, like me. :D

What about anime in general?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Love it.


Inyuyasha?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesomeness. Miroku Pwns. 

What about Death Note?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:


> Awesomeness. Miroku Pwns.


The correct opinion.

...Er, haven't even heard of that.
Must not be on in my area.


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

I think that nothing is something.

What do you think of Pikachu cosplaying as Link?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

I think if a buneary was princess what's her name, it owuld be epic.


What do you think of soup?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Soupy.  

What about ze PokeDex?!


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it is delish, except for seafood gumbo.

What do you think of pickle relish?

EDIt: Dammit NINJA'd!

I think it's handy.

What do you think of pickle relish?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

It is (excuse me while I go to vomit). There.

What do you think of Forum Games?


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sometimes they're quite amusing.

What do you think about Dragomon?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

It sucks.

What do you think of Arylett leaving?


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know who Arylett is so I have to say I'm sorry but here have a cookie X3

What do you think of Nekos?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Can't process in my mind a mental picture of them (lol, sorry)...So I'll just call em Rick Rollingly awesome. 

What about blue towels?


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

I like blue towels nya X3 very useful for catching the ninja cat ^.^

What do you think of glowsticks? ^.^


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Helpful for about ten hours. :3

What about dream catchers?


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

Dream catchers are amazing X3 they have feathers you can paw at nya and they let you sleep for long hours in warm spots ^.^

What do you think of the invisible pink unicorn nya X3?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Very sparkly. I want to eat it now. >:3

How about Spidermaaaaaaaaan?!?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

It is weird.

What about modern pop music?


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

Eeep *climbs up the tallest tree* scary... spideyman.. *is stuck up the tree*

What do you think of blood XD?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

It is usually coming out of my hand. I am accident-prone.
What about permenant markers?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

They're deep, maaaaaan...

What about doctors?


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

Doctors hehe the doctor I met was running away from Daleks nya but he's still awesome X3
*stole his screwdriver* 

What do you think about cream? nya ^^


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Fluffy and whippy at times!

What do you think about the telyphone? :D


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

It's good. You can ring people.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

_______ Is okay. I don't prefer it much, but hey, it's better than nothing. (literally)

So what do you think about Voltaire?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't KNOW WHAT THAT IS

What about iPhones?


----------



## Ever (Oct 29, 2011)

Good overall, but bad as phones.

The word "touche"?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 29, 2011)

Used a lot by people who have no idea what it means.

What do you think of piña coladas?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 29, 2011)

i think that they are very tasty.
unless they have that thing that starts with an A that i forgot how to spell.
[derp]
WHAT DO YOU THINK OF
LOVE


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Everything I love dies!

What do you think of raichu, the pokemon in genereal?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

Meh, he's cool. I like him more than Pikachu, anyways.

What do you think of (generally) the pokemon Lucario?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

0k

What do you think of toast?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

It's nice and toasty.

[fake]What do you think of fake BBCode?[/fake]


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

It's funny.


Me?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

You are cool.

Poochyena?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Cute.


Pokemorphs?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

Good.

Paper?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

Cutty.


Soupfish?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

Spoiler: fish jumpers members only



Best mascot ever!



Mobile phones?


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Handy.

Reports?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

0k

Shipping?


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Fucking annoying.

Drama?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Acking Funnoying



Ship-to-ship combat?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

No comment.

Legendary seeker?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

A Pretty Cool Guy that doesnt afraid of anything

Orange creamsicles?


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Bleargh!

Me?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

FWEE!

Soup?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Bluh


Vanilla milkshakes?


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

BEST. FOOD/DRINK/STUFF. EVAR!!

Pie?

Dammit NINJA'd!

Chocolate's better. (Sorry Mendatt.)

Pie?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope.avo


Ninjas?


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Epicly epic.

Shurikens.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

EPico!


Fish?


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

Smelly.


Things named Bob?


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Yumful :D

Dragonite?

Dammit all you frickin' ninjas!

Overrated.

Dragonite?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

AWESOME
Dragoon has killed SO many gym leader's....


Sparkles?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome at Twilight.

Pegasisters?


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Not as good as bronies.

Bronies?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

The same as pegasisters- AWESOME


Applejack?


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Just like me :D

RArity?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

Rare.

Rainbow dash?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

AWESOME


Me? *puppy eyes*

Ninja'd


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Not as nice as you used to be.

My avatar?


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

(Ls)
Yeah, no.
NINJA'D!


Cute.

The word 'Nyaah'?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

:33< Pretty nice, nyah


Stuff?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

Meh. It's okay.

My avatar?


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 31, 2011)

It's a... 3D-looking Lucario. Using Aura Sphere. While sanding on a weak bridge. He might fall into the water.

Snow?


----------



## Dar (Oct 31, 2011)

cold.

Crunchy stuff?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 31, 2011)

I love it.

Rainbow Dash?


----------



## Ever (Nov 2, 2011)

Bold.

The name "Everglider"?


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice, suits you.

The name "Luxcario"?


----------



## Ever (Nov 3, 2011)

Pretty darn spiffy.

The name "FyreSkai"?"


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

Weird. (No offence!)

The All Your Base Are Belong To Us?


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not as interesting as Team Outer Space Star Cluster.

Tentacle monsters from another dimension?


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

Freaky.

Smilies?


----------



## Ever (Nov 4, 2011)

Epic but sometimes overused.

Thylacines? (Look it up!)


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

IDK

Shuckle?


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 5, 2011)

wierd.

TCoD?


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

My home.


This miscolored shuckle?


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 5, 2011)

Miscoloured.

Boxes?


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Boxy.

Me?


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 5, 2011)

Avatar-less.

Sparkles?


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Bleh.

Soup?


----------



## Ever (Nov 5, 2011)

Delish!

Pigtail-Braids?


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

I've never cared about those.

Mario Tennis games?


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

Interesting

The Unova games?


----------



## haneko (Apr 5, 2020)

The best generation there is.

Misdreavus?


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 6, 2020)

I like her a lot! And her evolved form :)

Mismagius, the evolved form? :3


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 6, 2020)

Pretty edgy, also cool.

What about necrozma.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

He's too scary. I don't like him very much.

The smell of strawberries? :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

Love it.

The Nintendo GameCube?


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

I adore the game cube! I played melee just yesterday, and its super fun :3

The smell of freshly baked cookies? :3


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

That's a lovely smell.

Chocolate cake?


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Yummy! Love it! :D

Meat xP


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm vegan... O.o

Chairman rose?


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 17, 2020)

No idea who that is.

Mice? XD;


----------



## Octavio (Dec 3, 2022)

Small and fast :)

Squids?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 3, 2022)

They're interesting... Wouldn't eat one though.

Hyenas?


----------



## Octavio (Dec 4, 2022)

I don't know much about em, just that they laugh.

Mario + Rabbids: Kingdom Battle?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 4, 2022)

Never played it

SMITE?


----------



## Octavio (Dec 4, 2022)

Don't exactly know what that is

Bill Cipher?


----------

